# Food Grade Pg



## adri76

Would this be safe to vape? (mixing)
Is seems a bit scary to vape antifreeze, but it is listed as food grade.
Food Grade PG


----------



## Riaz

hi @adri76 

and welcome to the forum

when you get a chance feel free to introduce yourself here

im not sure about the pg you posted, someone will advise shortly


----------



## MarkK

hmm I don’t know that I would want to vape that but what do I know lol...

As far as I know food grade is not as pure a B.P(British pharmaceutical grade)

Can any one comment on the price of 1lt pg from dischem ?


----------



## Andre

adri76 said:


> Would this be safe to vape? (mixing)
> Is seems a bit scary to vape antifreeze, but it is listed as food grade.
> Food Grade PG


It should be BP or USP (pharmaceutical grade). I would not use that.


----------



## adri76

Ok, ic

Sent from my JY139 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360twin

I would try to establish what is meant by 'food grade' - it should state 'USP' which stands for United States Pharmacopeia. Logically, if it is USP it would have stated so, so probably not.

For some reason PG is generally graded according to the USP convention, whereas VG is BP graded (the British equivalent). The Dolly Varden VG I get from Dischem is BP rated, which I thin with 10% purified water before use.

Oh, and it is suitable for use as anti-freeze, but differs substantially from Ethylene glycol (common anti-freeze) in terms of suitability for human consumption

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WintersFrost

@MarkK I bought my PG & VG at Clicks Fourways Crossing
R93 for 500ml PG
R103.00 for 500ml VG
Both is BP Grade

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

I found a local chemicals factory that sells me BP grade 99.9% PG for about R60/l


----------



## 360twin

WintersFrost said:


> @MarkK I bought my PG & VG at Clicks Fourways Crossing
> R93 for 500ml PG
> R103.00 for 500ml VG
> Both is BP Grade


 
Clicks at Greenstone didn't know what I was talking about when I asked for PG, neither did Dischem  Dolly Varden BP grade VG is around R24.00 for 250ml at Dischem, so less than R100 for 1 litre. Next time I'm in Fourways area I'll pop in for some PG at that price!



Rooigevaar said:


> I found a local chemicals factory that sells me BP grade 99.9% PG for about R60/l


 
Do tell where!


----------



## Rooigevaar

Richbay Chemicals @360twin lost the slip but it was like R59.95 for the litre. Im pretty sure if you go to your local chemical factory shop they will either be able to source or tell you where to get it. When I asked for it they did not even blink and knew exactly what I wanted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Plant Based Propylene Glycol PG

Tampa based Flavor Laboratories, Inc, in partnership with Bio-Based PG Inc., expanded its product line last month to include plant based propylene glycol, also called bio-based PG. Propylene glycol is not only used in the compounding of food flavor, it is used in every area of life.

Generally recognized as safe by the FDA for food purposes, plant based PG is commonly made in the U.S. and sourced from plants not petrol. "It's was a no-brainer for me" says Deborah Dolen, Senior Flavorist and President of Flavor Laboratories, Inc., and bestselling author of some 29 DIY type books - most to do with making natural products. "I deal with drums of PG and it is great to know I can use a plant based solvent from here on out, that is most likely made in the United States and not from an oil well overseas."

The new plant based propylene glycol is also USP (pharmaceutical) grade and kosher. "It perplexed me for a few years as to why no one was offering it for sale shortly after it was invented here in the states" Dolen stated. "I got a few samples of it and fell in love." Dolen partnered with Texas based B&B Labs, LLC to buy a tanker of plant based propylene glycol for their own respective uses as well as for sale to the general public. We sell it as small as a gallon and as big as a tankerful." Says Dolen.

This partnership created Bio-Based PG, Inc. "I think the main question I get is price. I can attest that bio-based PG is no more expensive than petrol based PG" Dolen added. "Manufacturers of products can label their product ‘Bio-based’ under a new proposal created by the Department of Agriculture that encourages use of bio based materials.” Petroleum glycol cannot be referred to as “natural” due to the one molecule change that occurs.
Additional information on bio-based propylene glycol can be found at www.biobasedpg.com. Social Media and other marketing campaigns are in production.
Media Contact
Company Name: www.biobasedpg.com
Contact Person: Jacob Marks
Email: Send Email
Phone: 813-331-3333
Country: United States
Website: www.biobasedpg.com

Source: www.abnewswire.com
Read more: http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/2028612#ixzz36JrtfT3K


----------



## MarkK

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Gazzacpt

I read something about pg that is a biproduct of biofuel production, thats plant extracted contains something and is not recommended for eliquid. How true it is I don't know. Seeing as B.P. and USP are suppose to be 99.9 % pure and molecularly the same no matter raw material or extraction could there be something in the 0.1% and how much effect would that have. Maybe the research gurus like @Alex and @Derick could check it out.


----------



## Alex

Gazzacpt said:


> I read something about pg that is a biproduct of biofuel production, thats plant extracted contains something and is not recommended for eliquid. How true it is I don't know. Seeing as B.P. and USP are suppose to be 99.9 % pure and molecularly the same no matter raw material or extraction could there be something in the 0.1% and how much effect would that have. Maybe the research gurus like @Alex and @Derick could check it out.


 
Well, I found this thread which has a few comments, I'm not qualified to make any recommendations.
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._based_propylene_glycol_a_nonpetroleum_based/


----------

